# Fake or legit hygetropin please help.



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

Heyup lads bit worried that my GH is fake, the code you type into www.hygetropin.cn comes up "fake goods" the expirery date on the back is brown. and there is no writing on the yellow lids just the tribal image. Please help already bought two packs,

cheers


----------



## thebear (Aug 31, 2009)

They are fakes mate,I ended up with 2 boxes the same with the same Batch number also


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

defo snides


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

did you buy them off tinternet or local.


----------



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

Well... I've been done. What a ****! And local off a friend tbh, fuming. So these have got no growth in what so ever? How can you tell straight away is it the batch number?

Again thanks a lot saved me from wasting more.


----------



## vela13 (Apr 5, 2013)

If its your friend then he/she probably didn't know either. Friends dont screw each other over.


----------



## Qk891222 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey

kinda new to the whole growth hormone thing looking to get into it but don't know where to begin In terms of A good source closest ivecome is the net not sure which are legit sites. I'm 5'8 83kg and body fat around 25%. I've been training around 3 years so I have got a good base in terms of muscle mass it's just the excess body fat looking to trim that body fat% right down any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Qk891222 said:


> Hey
> 
> kinda new to the whole growth hormone thing looking to get into it but don't know where to begin In terms of A good source closest ivecome is the net not sure which are legit sites. I'm 5'8 83kg and body fat around 25%. I've been training around 3 years so I have got a good base in terms of muscle mass it's just the excess body fat looking to trim that body fat% right down any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried dieting?


----------



## Qk891222 (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol yeah mate Ive been cutting and have lost a bit but nothing major but at the same time lost a bit of strength in the lifting. I hear all this hype around hgh and how it can help its got me curious.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Qk891222 said:


> Lol yeah mate Ive been cutting and have lost a bit but nothing major but at the same time lost a bit of strength in the lifting. I hear all this hype around hgh and how it can help its got me curious.


Yeah it can help just don't buy these ones lol

Don't expect miracles either it's not amazing by any means

Why don't you post your diet in the diet section so people can have a look at it..


----------



## Qk891222 (Apr 5, 2013)

Will do mate thanks for the reply


----------



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

without getting a test mate if I can find some with the biotech writing on the lid, the expiery date in black writing and a code what checks out.

Can i presume these are real?

My source is more ****ed off then me now, not only has he been taking them hiself hes just bought a **** load haha

whats it all coming to everyone been ****ed over.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

these are dr lins and g2g...its in the lab test section.......not origanals though


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

jones105 said:


> these are dr lins and g2g...its in the lab test section.......not origanals though


no, there fake buddy. Loads going around.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/217359-fake-100iu-dr-lins.html


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks dude....they look identical to lins,same top etc etc....can U tell me what's diff with these mate?

Shocking...i was due 200 iu this week but just canceled it to be safe...think il just stick with peps


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Soz mate just seen the link...im gutted coz was looking forward to hitting GH again...may give rips another go...found them decent


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

jones105 said:


> thanks dude....they look identical to lins,same top etc etc....can U tell me what's diff with these mate?
> 
> Shocking...i was due 200 iu this week but just canceled it to be safe...think il just stick with peps


the main way to spot a fake is by looking closely at the DNA/Tribal pattern on the vail tops. Inside the pattern you should see the word BIOTEC in capitials. The fakes have a mixture of lower case letters, and some letters arent even there. I know the B is a lower case b and looks like an O, and the letter O is completely missing.

others are saying the codes under the scratch off panal dont work. My training partner bought 3 of the kits and says 2x codes worked, the other didnt.

seems Dr Lins kits are being hugely faked at the moment.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> the main way to spot a fake is by looking closely at the DNA/Tribal pattern on the vail tops. Inside the pattern you should see the word BIOTEC in capitials. The fakes have a mixture of lower case letters, and some letters arent even there. I know the B is a lower case b and looks like an O, and the letter O is completely missing.
> 
> others are saying the codes under the scratch off panal dont work. My training partner bought 3 of the kits and says 2x codes worked, the other didnt.
> 
> seems Dr Lins kits are being hugely faked at the moment.


cool,thanks for this.you may have just saved me a few quid....my guy has always been able to get these,never used myself but the lads who have used say they are good?? they may have been these,or real dr lins....its just a matter of checking them i suppose...im out of action at the moment with broken ankle so il wait till im fit to get back on a tidy cycle....


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

havent used Dr Lins in years, but they still seem to get good feedback.

if your thinking of getting one id try to get the kit to inspect before you buy. Safest option really.


----------

